# My New Hoyt ViperTec



## TritonBill

Well I was out shooting some tonight for about 1/2 hour and enjoying it. I didn't necessarily get a good close group even at 10 yards but I didn't miss the target either!  I'll work on consistency first and then start fine tuning the sites. This is my first serious compound bow but I did have an el cheapo youth bow maybe 15 years ago.

Here are few pics of the Hoyt ViperTec. Mine is the 50-60lb range.



















My site with the fiber optics lit up...










I pity the deer once I figure out how to use this thing. I'll be hunting at my Dad's on our 400 acres in Harrison County.


----------



## ThunderHawk7

Hey Bill! Nice Bow!!!! Can't tell if you have a wrist sling on that thing or not? If not...I would buy one!!!! One thing that helped my shooting immensely was shooting with my bow hand open and not clutching the bow....Anyway, This used to be my passion before the Tourny Bug bit me....Now that I have a birddog...I still haven't gone back....I will eventually though....

Good Luck!!!

Hawk


----------



## littleking

very nice setup, how much fully loaded?


----------



## TritonBill

The bow itself was 629.00 plus accessories. 

I do have a wrist sling for it, kinda tucked it away for the pic though. I'm excited to to grow into this bow and start shooting.


----------



## crankus_maximus

I just bought one and have begun shooting it. It is very addictive. That's a nice bow! Did the guys where you bought it help you site it in a bit? Where I bought mine they got me close and then I had to work on it just a bit myself. Now it's shooting pretty good groups. 

Also, F & S had a great article on proper form and technique in last month's magazine. If you can get your hands on a copy it may help. It has helped me out. Good luck and have fun!


----------



## TritonBill

They helped me set it up a bit but me being a total beginner I have a lot to get used to... proper form, training my muscles, consistency, peep site, kisser button, etc... never used or done any of this so I'm just concentrating on shooting for now and as my groups get tighter then I will adjust my sites to move my group  

It's definately fun. I practiced last night for about 1/2hour for the first time. My so called group was in a circle with a diameter of probably 5" at 10yds. That doesn't sound too good but its a starting place that I think I'll quickly improve upon as my muscles and form progress.

I've already figured out that I think I'll be wearing my glasses as opposed to my contact lenses. I'm shooting with my left eye closed and with my contacts my vision seems a little off due to contacts , with glasses when closing one eye/squinting my right eye feels better and can see my sights more clearly. Anyone else experience this with contacts???


----------



## ThunderHawk7

Bill, Your anchor point may be different with glasses. You will want to choose one or the other and stick with it...I always liked my contacts better for shooting with a Peepsight. I have been shooting bows since I was 12 years old...If I can help with anything please email and I will give you my phone number and we can talk...I am sure there is some serious experience on this board as well....

Good Luck

Hawk


----------



## DrZ

Contacts are generally thought of as being the "better" choice. The lenses in your glasses have a "sweet spot" and the lenses are ground so that you are looking through this spot when you are looking straight ahead. Most likely, if you are right handed you will be looking through the upper left hand corner of your right lens when shooting your bow. Contacts stick to your eyeball so you are looking through the optimal part of the lens at all times. I shoot about the same with either- And in hunting situations it doesnt really matter much. 

You probably won't notice much of a difference right now at 10 yards, but it would be best if you learned right from the get go to shoot with both eyes open. There are a lot of advantages. 

I will second the opinion that the Field and Stream article in the September issue was great. As an experienced target archer, I can tell you that it may have been the best archery article I have read in that kind of publication. I am sure some top shooters were a bit disappointed to see some of those tips in a Field & Stream  Pay attention to what Mr. Wunderlee says about the grip, bow arm and esp. aiming (or not aiming). Those three aspects of form are a few of the things that really make the difference between groups the size of a pie plate at 20 yards and groups the size of a ping pong ball..


----------



## crankus_maximus

I can get about 3 of my arrows to land right next to each other in a very tight group and then I do somethng stupid and the rest kind of scatter. I'm finding my form using the skills taught in that article. I think I may get into 3D shooting eventually, but not sure.

Triton - I got very similar sites, with the small blacklight. They are cool, but mine gets annoying some times. When I am practicing I take the light off. Don't ask me why - I just do. Anyhow, above all have fun!


----------



## ThunderHawk7

Bill,

Here are a few tips....I have not seen that article but these are a few things I have learned...

Make sure you can pull that Bow straight back with ease...No unnecessary movement or strain should be involved in pulling the bow back...It is not a strength contest...That Bow will be plenty fast enough with plenty of energy at 50-55lbs. Add 3 layers of clothes and 30 degree temperatures after sitting still for 4 hours or longer and the buck will win...trust me.....

Choose an anchor point that is comfortable, consistant, and solid. (Mine happens to be the body of my release against the corner of my mouth....)

Learn to shoot with both eyes open using your peep sight....

Pick a spot on the target....Not the target itself to shoot at...You will be shooting at a hair or tuft behind the deers shoulder...not at the whole deer...

Follow through on your shot....by keeping your bow hand raised until well after the arrow hits the target...By constistantly "following through" you will find consistancy in arrow placement.

The further back you move from your target the less room for error. Your spread at 20 yards will be larger than 10 yards until you begin to find consistancy....The faster the bow the less forgiveness for bad form....Add an overdraw and the principle almost doubles...LOL

Before you hunt from an elevated stand...Practice Shooting...Use a safety Harness that enables you to bend at the waist and maintain good shooting form from different angles...

Anyway, sorry if I butted in here...Just happens to be a subject where I have some experience...and love to share it....One of these day I will get back into shooting 3d and such...Was nice to hear from you again...

Hawk


----------



## Crawl

I have the same exact bow! Once you get use to it, look out!! Good luck this season,
Jason


----------



## Crawl

Bill, 
I would like to add that it is better to shoot for a half hour than to just shoot a bunch of arrows in a day! Just have fun!


----------



## Hardtop

Looks just like my 10pt crossbow without the stock, you should have someone adda stock, they are much more accurate then.


----------



## DrZ

Not more accurate....just easier to use.


----------



## TritonBill

Thanks for all the tips guys!! I appreciate all of the advice.


----------



## Pure river

I'm with Thunderhawk... The most improtant thing he mentioned is "shooting with BOTH eyes open".. (and i would ditch the peep sight... not very good in low light)
When you shoot with BOTH eyes open.. you concentrate on the target or spot on the target. This enables your concetration and follow through (very improtant) to go ALL THE WAY TO THE TARGET!!!.
This made a drastic difference in my shooting years ago.
Just do a test with your finger acting like your sight pin. Look at something on the wall with BOTH eyes open... bring your finger up and put it on that object... BUT DONT TAKE YOUR EYES OFF OF THE OBJECT.. you will notice that your finger is somewhat transparent but on the target. If you keep your eyes focsed on that target and release.. you not have concentration ALL THE WAY TO THE TARGET.. THUS FOLLOW THROUGH.
NOW.. do the same test again.. but when you bring your finger to the target.. focus your eyes on your FINGER...... it gets clear doesnt it... BUT... what happend to the TARGET on the wall..... IT GETS BLURY!!.. ie.. the concentration is on your pin and not on the target... you loose FOLLOW THROUGH!!..thus accuracy
Now.. try the same test with the one eye closed method...... you will see the same results. 
Bottom line if the test worked for you..... you will see how important the concentration on the TARGET has to be and NOT THE SIGHT PIN. 
If you focos on the target...bring the pin into that concentration line....release.. and watch the arrow go all the way to the target... .you will drastically improve your accuracy!... BECOME THE ARROW!.. sounds corny... but our minds are amazing things.
Hope it all made sense.!!! lol

PR


----------

